# Cube AMS: Knacken im Hinterbau -> neue Lager?



## Würfelbrecher (11. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre jetzt seit Frühjahr 2005 und 5500 km einen (dunkelblauen) AMS Ltd Rahmen, welchen ich nach zweimaligen Bruch des Hinterbaus meines 2003er AMS Comp bekommen habe.
Seit einiger Zeit vernehme ich nun ein Recht lautes Knacken, wenn ich richtig Kraft in die Klickies gebe. Da mir der Hinterbau auch nicht mehr soo steif vorkommt, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass die Hinterbaulager verschlissen sind. Aufgrund des besagten Rahmentausches weiß ich nicht, ob ich ein 2004er oder 2005er Modell habe und ob mein Rahmen somit von den Lagerproblemen betroffen sein könnte.
Wie auch immer, was meint ihr (*bzw. jemand von CUBE*): Könnte das Knacken von den Lagern kommen, was kosten neue Lager, kann man die selbst tauschen, etc...???
Danke erstmal

Der Würfelbrecher


----------



## Wheelerneer (24. März 2007)

Würfelbrecher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre jetzt seit Frühjahr 2005 und 5500 km einen (dunkelblauen) AMS Ltd Rahmen, welchen ich nach zweimaligen Bruch des Hinterbaus meines 2003er AMS Comp bekommen habe.
> Seit einiger Zeit vernehme ich nun ein Recht lautes Knacken, wenn ich richtig Kraft in die Klickies gebe. Da mir der Hinterbau auch nicht mehr soo steif vorkommt, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass die Hinterbaulager verschlissen sind. Aufgrund des besagten Rahmentausches weiß ich nicht, ob ich ein 2004er oder 2005er Modell habe und ob mein Rahmen somit von den Lagerproblemen betroffen sein könnte.
> Wie auch immer, was meint ihr (*bzw. jemand von CUBE*): Könnte das Knacken von den Lagern kommen, was kosten neue Lager, kann man die selbst tauschen, etc...???
> ...



Hi,
hast ja wirklich kein Glück mit den Rahmen. 
Schau mal in den Thread für Lagerprobs.

Wenn du dein Bike richtig geprügelt hast können die Lager schon hinüber sein.

Kann auch sein, dass die Lager den Alurahmen ausgenudelt haben. Die Frage ist dann ob neuer Rahmen (Garantie) oder Reparatur möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (25. März 2007)

Würfelbrecher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> i...
> Wie auch immer, was meint ihr (*bzw. jemand von CUBE*): Könnte das Knacken von den Lagern kommen, was kosten neue Lager, kann man die selbst tauschen, etc...???
> Danke erstmal
> ...



Hi Würfelbecher,
entweder zum Händler oder selbst mal Hand anlegen... Genaues kann man erst nach Demontage sagen, war bei mir genauso (AMS Pro '04). Schau' mal in meinem Album, da sind Bilder des Schwingenlagers... bei mir knackt (im Moment) nix...

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## Würfelbrecher (1. April 2007)

Ok, danke erstmal. Werde beim nächsten Putzen mal die Lager demontieren. Gab es da bei den "kleinen" Lagern nicht etwas zu beachten, dass man die nach Demontage nicht nochmals verwenden darf oder so?
@ freddy_walker: Du schreibst in deiner Galerie etwas von den Lagerpreisen, könntest du mir den Preis für einen Lagersatz fürs AMS bzw. die Einzelpreise nennen? Danke schonmal!

Bis dann. Würfelbrecher


----------



## freddy_walker (2. April 2007)

Hi Würfelbecher,
nur mit Putzen ist es leider nicht getan ;-), die Demontage der Lager ist etwas zeitaufwändiger... Die Horst-Link-Lager und die Lager der Wippe habe ich von Cube ersetzt bekommen und selbst montiert. Die Schwingenlager habe ich beim örtlichen Lagerfutzi besorgt, da mir das über Cube zu lange ging... wasren glaube ich so um die 30 Teuros... 

die Schwingenlager gehen ganz gut raus (und rein), da sie wohl nicht eingepreßt sind, die anderen Lagern muss man mit geeigneten Hilfsmittel rausdrücken (vielen Dank an meinen freundlichen Nachbarn) und wieder einpressen (geht besser, wenn vorher in die Tiefkühltruhe)...

Gruß, F.


----------



## auer640 (18. April 2007)

@ freddy_walker: Habe letztlich bemerkt, dass mein Schwingenlager Spiel hat. Ich hab zwar kein Cube, aber bei meinem Red Bull Factory sind genau dieselben Teile verbaut (weiss ich weil die Lager schon mal getauscht wurden von Rose, und ich die ausgebauten Teile vor mir habe).

Nun meine Frage: Du hast beschrieben, dass das mit dem Schwingenlager ganz gut geht. Wie genau bist du da vorgegangen? Hast du da ein spezielles Auspresswerkzeug genommen oder einfach nur mit einer ensprechenden Nuss die Lager mit dem Hammer rausgehauen? Ich will mir das nähmlich selber machen und nicht wieder 3 Wochen warten bis Rose das wieder erledigt hat.

Kannst du mir zum Einpressen eventuell auch etwas beschreiben, wie du da vorgegangen bist? Ich würde das mit nem selber gebastelten Einpresswerkzeug machen (Gewindespindel, Muttern, Beilagen,...).

Bitte um deine Hilfe, da ich das am Wochenende erledigen möchte.

Chris


----------



## freddy_walker (19. April 2007)

@auer640: Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, habe ich mit einem Austreiber die beiden Schwingenkugellager rausgeklopft (von auspressen zu sprechen, wäre übertrieben). Das Lager mit dem Austreiber durch den Innenring des anderen Lagers nach außen hin rausklopfen, klar, dabei sind die Lager kaputt gegangen, egal, sind ja neue reingekommen... Beim Einbau der neuen Lager sollte das natürlich nicht passieren...Die neuen Lager in die Tiefkühltruhe, gut durchkühlen, damit sie kleiner werden, und dann gefettet mittels einer planen Metallplatte möglichst gerade und vorsichtig in den Rahmen vorsichtig einpressen oder klopfen, wenn bündig mit dem Rahmen mit einer passenden Nuss (< Rahmenbohrung und > Kugellagerinnenring) soweit einklopfen wie notwendig. ACHTUNG: Auf keinen Fall über den Innenring arbeiten! Bei mir sind die Lager (fast) von selbst reingeflutscht..... ohne Profi-Werkstatt... bis jetzt laufen die neuen Lager seit vielen 100km perfekt...Gruß und viel Spaß beim Schrauben, F.


----------



## auer640 (23. April 2007)

Danke noch mal reddy_walker, 

hab noch keine Zeit gehabt zum Lager wechseln. Bin aber schon vorab beim örtlichen Lagerfuzzi gewesen und wollte mir SKF Lager besorgen. Mich hat es fast auf den A.... gehaut: 24 Eur wollten die da, aber pro Stück. Jetzt bin ich erst mal auf der Suche nach einem anderen Lagerhersteller. Wo bekomm ich die Teile denn sonst her? E-bay hat da was, 10 Lager um 13Eur, aber da wird die Qualität auch eher bescheiden sein, so in etwa wie die Lager die eingebaut sind. Dann kann ich alle halbe Jahre Lager tauschen. Übrigens hielten mein Letzten Lager keine 2000km, bzw. kein 1/2 Jahr.

Noch was zum Austreiben: Was genau verstehts du unter einem Austreiber? Hab  in der Werkstatt Durchschläger usw. aber ein Austreibwerkzeug ist da nicht dabei. Wie sieht das aus?

greez,

Chris

Nachtrag: Hab SKF Lager bei RS-Components gefunden. Da kosten sie nur 14,70EUR pro Stück


----------



## Würfelbrecher (30. April 2007)

Hi,
für alle, die es noch interessiert: Ich hab heute mein Bike vom Händler abgeholt. Er hat alle Lager gecheckt und nix gefunden, die sind wohl alle noch in gutem Zustand. Bei weiterer Suche haben die Mechaniker dann herausgefunden, dass es an der - wie ich hier im Forum schon so oft gelesen habe - Sattelstütze lag. Nach kompletter Reinigung und Neufettung knackt jetzt nix mehr, alles wieder schön ruhig  .
Tja, man lernt eben nie aus. Ich hatte das Knacken ja auch im Wiegetritt, sodass ich Sattel + Sattelstütze als Ursache ausgeschlossen hatte. Außerdem hätte ich nie gedacht, dass eine verunreinigte Sattelstütze derart kurze und hohe Knackgeräusche von sich geben kann. Die Akustik eines Rades scheint eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein  

Bis dann. Würfelbrecher (der endlich wieder unbesorgt biken kann... wenn denn das Abi nicht anstünde...)


----------



## freddy_walker (1. Mai 2007)

auer640 schrieb:


> Danke noch mal reddy_walker,
> 
> hab noch keine Zeit gehabt zum Lager wechseln. Bin aber schon vorab beim örtlichen Lagerfuzzi gewesen und wollte mir SKF Lager besorgen. Mich hat es fast auf den A.... gehaut: 24 Eur wollten die da, aber pro Stück. Jetzt bin ich erst mal auf der Suche nach einem anderen Lagerhersteller. Wo bekomm ich die Teile denn sonst her? E-bay hat da was, 10 Lager um 13Eur, aber da wird die Qualität auch eher bescheiden sein, so in etwa wie die Lager die eingebaut sind. Dann kann ich alle halbe Jahre Lager tauschen. Übrigens hielten mein Letzten Lager keine 2000km, bzw. kein 1/2 Jahr.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,
Austreiber = Durchschläger (den Ausdruck kennen ich nicht...)
Die Lager sind teuer. Der letzte Preis ist OK, ich habe beim örtlichen Lagerheini 18/Stück gelöhnt (und musste mir noch eine Dose Handreiniger kaufen, da unter 50  nicht an Privatleute verkauft wird...)

Gruß, F.


----------



## Mousy (3. Mai 2007)

Bei meinem AMS Pro 2005 verabschieden sich nun auch nacheinander die lager mit einem knacken beim treten.
Sind das die richtigen Lager : http://www.agrolager.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=61803 ? Die würden dann nur knapp die Hälfte kosten.

Wäre es sinnvoll Lager mit Stahldichtscheiben zu nehmen anstelle der Plastikdichtungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (4. Mai 2007)

Mousy schrieb:


> Bei meinem AMS Pro 2005 verabschieden sich nun auch nacheinander die lager mit einem knacken beim treten.
> Sind das die richtigen Lager : http://www.agrolager.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=61803 ? Die würden dann nur knapp die Hälfte kosten.
> 
> Wäre es sinnvoll Lager mit Stahldichtscheiben zu nehmen anstelle der Plastikdichtungen ?


 
Hi,
welche Lager knacken? Die Schwingenlager am Tretlager oder die Lager in Horst-Link und Wippe... waren bei mir alle am A****
Die Schwingenlager haben die Nr. 6803 2RS mit Kunststoffdichtscheiben (guckst du meine Fotos). Die die Nr. der Lager von Horst-Link und Wippe habe ich gerade nicht parat. Sorry.

Stahlscheiben sind nur Staubschutzscheiben, die mit den Kunststoffdichtscheiben sind die richtigen.

gruß, F.


----------



## Mousy (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich meine dann wohl die 6803. Ich war mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob 6803 und 61803 das selbe ist.

Das erste knacken hatte der Händler durch tausch der Hauptlager (am Tretlager) behoben, eines davon war fest. Kurz darauf fing das knacken aber wieder an.

Da ich ja jetzt schon wusste was es sein könnte habe ich mal ein paar Schrauben rausgedreht und festgestellt das die hinteren Lager fest sind, bzw. kratzen.
Ich habe sie allerdings auch mit etwas Gewalt nicht herausbekommen. Dafür lies sich das festgefressene nach meinem gehämmere wieder etwas drehen. Das knacken war auf jeden Fall weg.

Die anderen Lager habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen, ich gehe aber mal einfach davon aus das sie auch nicht viel besser aussehen.
Ich habe zwar einen kompletten Satz Original-Lager zu Hause liegen, wenn ich jetzt aber in einem zweiten Versuch die Lager herausbekomme möchte ich nicht wieder die Originalen einsetzten. Ich traue denen nicht mehr.

Gibts es beim Ausbau einen Trick oder hilft nur klopfen bis sie raus sind ?

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## freddy_walker (5. Mai 2007)

Klopfen... ist aber nicht einfach, da der Außenring nur ganz wenig übersteht, um mit Werkzeug klopfen zu können... geht aber. Beim Einbauen die neuen Lager ins Eisfach legen, gehen dann recht einfach wieder rein.

Greez, F.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Hallo 

mein Hinterbau ist nun auch fällig. Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung der Lagertypen welche verbaut sind?

Wie oben geschrieben:

Hauptlager Schwinge: 61803

aber welche Bezeichnung haben die restlichen 8 Lager?

Ich denke es macht Sinn alle Lager zur gleichen Zeit zu wechseln.


----------



## norman68 (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mein Hinterbau ist nun auch fällig. Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung der Lagertypen welche verbaut sind?
> 
> ...



Die Lager am HL und Wippe: 698 RS

Hauptlager: 61803


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Die Lager am HL und Wippe: 698 RS
> 
> Hauptlager: 61803



Denke mal es hat auch noch diese, da es 3 verschiedene Grössen gibt 
688


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal es hat auch noch diese, da es 3 verschiedene Grössen gibt
> 688



Also bei mir am AMS Pro 2005 gibt es nur das Hauptlager (2x) und 6 Lager an Wippe und Hostlink das aber immer die gleichen sind.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Hmm wurde da ewas geändert zu dem 2007'er. Ich denke bei mir sind insgesamt 10 Lager verbaut .....
Ich denke ich muss ma in den Keller gehen. 
2 x Hauptlager 
2 x Hinterbau (hinten unten)
2 x Wippe (mitte am Sattelrohr)
2 x Wippe (Sitzstreben)

sind 8 aber ich bin mir sicher es sind verschiedene Grössen. Aber werde das nochmal nachschauen. Komme heute jedoch nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## norman68 (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm wurde da ewas geändert zu dem 2007'er. Ich denke bei mir sind insgesamt 10 Lager verbaut .....
> Ich denke ich muss ma in den Keller gehen.
> 2 x Hauptlager
> 2 x Hinterbau (hinten unten)
> ...



Ja so sieht es bei mir schon auch aus doch sind es nur 8 Lager wo von 6 gleich sind. Hab die ja schon öfter getauscht. Wie kommst du auf 10 Lager?


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

verzählt denke ich mal 

Habe wohl noch Anlenkpunkt der Wippe am Dämpfer mitgezählt ...... 

Mit den Grössen schau ich nochmals nach.

Gehen die Lager gut raus und rein? Benötige ich irgendwelche Spezialwerkzeuge?


----------



## norman68 (27. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> verzählt denke ich mal
> 
> Habe wohl noch Anlenkpunkt der Wippe am Dämpfer mitgezählt ......
> 
> ...



Zum raus machen hab ich mir aus einer Schraube, Muttern, Scheiben und einer Nuß eine Werkzeug gebaut. Damit man die Lager rausziehen kann. Man muß nur acht geben das man da die Lager beim rausziehen nicht verkanntet damit man den Lagersitz nicht beschädigt. Wenn du die neuen Lager einpressen möchtest, lege diese erst mal eine Nacht in die Tiefkühltruhe. Dann lassen sie sich sehr einfach einbauen ohne viel Spezialwerkzeug und ohne Probleme.


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2008)

Danke für die Tips


----------



## bronks (28. März 2008)

Hilft es beim Ausbau der Lager, wenn man das ganze mit einem Fön heiß macht?


----------



## norman68 (28. März 2008)

bronks schrieb:


> Hilft es beim Ausbau der Lager, wenn man das ganze mit einem Fön heiß macht?




Denke nicht das das was bringt. Du brauchst ja einen Temperaturunterschied zwischen Lagersitz und Lager damit das was bringen soll und mit einen Fön wirst du das so nicht hinbekommen. Du könntest höchstens versuchen mit einem Vereisungssprai nur das Lager zu Kühlen. Ob das dann auch geht kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## 100 (17. April 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Die Lager am HL und Wippe: 698 RS
> 
> Hauptlager: 61803



Hm, die Informationen bei dswaelzlager sind recht spärlich. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 698-2RS und 698-2TS? Bei GRW gibt es unter den Lagern mit schleifender Abdichtung sowohl die Bezeichnung TS als auch RS, nur beim 698er nicht. Bei den Lagern die als RS und TS erhältlich sind, kann ich keinen Unterschied in der Tabelle erkennen:
GRW Seite 24

Wo bekommt man denn den zugehörigen Rest, wie Bolzen und Distanzscheiben, her, wenn man nicht bei Cube bestellen möchte? Die Schrauben dürften ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## norman68 (17. April 2008)

100 schrieb:


> Hm, die Informationen bei dswaelzlager sind recht spärlich. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 698-2RS und 698-2TS? Bei GRW gibt es unter den Lagern mit schleifender Abdichtung sowohl die Bezeichnung TS als auch RS, nur beim 698er nicht. Bei den Lagern die als RS und TS erhältlich sind, kann ich keinen Unterschied in der Tabelle erkennen:
> GRW Seite 24
> 
> Wo bekommt man denn den zugehörigen Rest, wie Bolzen und Distanzscheiben, her, wenn man nicht bei Cube bestellen möchte? Die Schrauben dürften ja kein Problem sein.



TS = eine Teflondichtscheibe
2TS zwei Teflondichtscheiben

RS = eine Perbunan - Kautschuk-Dichtscheibe schleifend
2RS = zwei Perbunan-Kautschuk-Dichtscheiben schleifend

Wo du Bolzen und co herbekommst ausser bei Cube weis ich auch nicht. Du könntest mal bei H&S nachfragen ob die bei Cube auch passen. Sind denn bei dir die Bolzen kaputt? Meine konnte ich bis jetzt immer weiter nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 (18. April 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> TS = eine Teflondichtscheibe
> 2TS zwei Teflondichtscheiben
> 
> RS = eine Perbunan - Kautschuk-Dichtscheibe schleifend
> ...


Ah, danke! Wird wohl egal sein, ob man Teflon oder Perbunan-Kautschuk nimmt. Die Bolzen für das QLT sehen aber doch anders aus. Ich schätze mal, dass die nicht exakt passen würden. Wollte halt sicherheitshalber gleich die Bolzen mit austauschen. Einer macht einen unguten Eindruck. Kann es sein, dass Cube gar keinen Bolzensatz liefert, sondern nur den Komplettsatz mit Lagern?


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Ich hatte vonCube nur die Lager, keine Bolzen und keine Distanzringe bekommen. Beim nächsten Tausch, möchte ich aber komplett tauschen


----------



## beuze1 (21. April 2008)

Cube Bolzen    durch Ghost Bolzen ersetzt   

links der Cube Bolzen,gut eingelaufen sorgte für reichlich Knacken  





rechts der neue Ghost Bolzen..jetzt ist wieder ruh 

Bike AMS 100
.
.


----------



## RobGonzoo (11. Juni 2008)

Das Horst-Link hat bei mir nach knapp 2700km auf der Kettenseite angefangen zu knacken. Eine Demontage + Reingung brachte kurzfristig Besserung. Laufspuren waren am Bolzen schon zu erkennen. Jetzt 300km später knackt es aber wieder. Also wieder Horstlink demontiert. Das Lager im Horstlink Kettenseite sitzt fest, auf der anderen Seite läuft das Lager noch, aber auch mit deutlichen Verschleissspuren (kratziger Lauf).

Die Anfrage bei Cube die Ersatzteile unbürokratisch zu erhalten war nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Man hat mich an den Händler verwiesen. Also hab ich diesen kontaktiert und er wird die Teile bei Cube bestellen. Wie lange das dauern wird, konnte er mir nicht sagen, er rechnet mit mindestens 2 Wochen.

Also war ich heute beim örtlichen Wälzlagermann und habe mir Ersatzlager besorgt. 

In das *AMS 125 Baujahr 2008* kommen in das *Horstlink Lager* mit der Bezeichnung *688 2RS*. *Zwei Stück pro Seite* = 4 Stück für einen Lagerwechsel  Horstlink. Bezahlt habe ich pro Stück: 4,06 Euro + USt. Teures Vergnügen.

688 2RS:
d =  8 mm
D = 16 mm
B =  5 mm

Unterschied zum 698 2RS: 
d =  8 mm
D = 19 mm
B =  6 mm

An den Einbau werde ich mich morgen wagen. Mal schauen, ob ich mit Nuss und Schrauben die Lager rausziehen kann.

Die Einschätzung des Händlers, dass die Ersatzteilbeschaffung zwei Wochen dauern wird verärgert mich schon ein wenig. Und ob nach 3000km Lager defekt sein dürfen? Toll finde ich das jedenfalls auch nicht. Ein paar km mehr hätten es schon sein dürfen. Aber wie heisst es so schön: Wenn Du willst, dass es richtig gemacht wird, mach es selbst. Und: Hilf Dir selbst, dann hilft Dir Gott.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

bei mir war auch nach etwas mehr als 3000 km die Lager hin. Habe meine dann gleich alle gewechselt. Jetzt 2000 km später sind die Dämpferbuchsen am Schlappmachen. Aber hoffe es hält noch etwas und ich kann dann wieder mit 6000 km alles wechseln. 
Aber der Verschleiss geht meines erachtens in Ordnung, ....

Schick doch mal ne Mail an Cube, die können dir dann sagen, welche Lagergrössen du benötigst. Dann kannst du beim Lagerhersteller gleich alle ordern. Im Internet gibt es die Lager für ca. den halben Preis.


----------



## RobGonzoo (12. Juni 2008)

Mein Bestellung ist gerade eingetrudelt (Mäntel, Schläuche, Kette, Kettenblatt) also habe ich mich ans Bike gemacht.

Der Lagerwechsel hat problemlos geklappt. Das äußere Lager im Horstlink auf der Kettenseite (wie gesagt, das AMS 125 Bj 2008 hat insgesamt 4 Wälzlager im Horstlink) ist völlig eingelaufen. Das innere ist nicht so kritisch. Auf der anderen Seite haben beide Lager auch nur leichte Unebenheiten. 

Für einen Pedanten wären natürlich alle 4 Lager defekt, eine realistische Einschätzung ist aber, dass zwei noch nicht hätten gewechselt werden müssen, eins grenzwertig ist und eins defekt. Habe aber trotzdem alle gewechselt, falls es noch Probleme mit meiner Reklamation geben sollte. Dann kann der Händler bzw. Cube gerne die alten Teile haben.

Hier noch zwei Bilder von meinem "Werkzeug" um die Lager ein- und auszuziehen.








Das funktioniert besser als hämmern


----------



## RobGonzoo (3. Juli 2008)

Gestern habe ich von meinem Radhändler ein Paket bekommen mit einem kompletten Lagersatz für das AMS. Dies finde ich in meinem Fall, weil ich die Reparaturen selbst durchführen kann, einen fairen Deal für beide Seiten. Ich habe in Zukunft keine Wartezeit bei erneuten Lagerproblemen und der Händler muss sich nicht um die Reparatur kümmern. Die Zeit vom Anruf bis zur Auslieferung der Teile könnte man jedoch sicherlich noch optimieren.


----------



## Bruce20 (3. Juli 2008)

Hab mein AMS 125 `08 jetzt seit 1 Woche und höre auch ein knacken im Hinterbau. Werde bei der ersten Inspektion nach ca 300km meinen Händler darauf ansprechen.


----------



## norman68 (3. Juli 2008)

Bruce20 schrieb:


> Hab mein AMS 125 `08 jetzt seit 1 Woche und höre auch ein knacken im Hinterbau. Werde bei der ersten Inspektion nach ca 300km meinen Händler darauf ansprechen.



Würde an deiner Stelle nicht so lange warten. Nim einen Drehmo und zieh alle Lagerpunke mal nach. Denn die Hostlink sind gerne mal locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce20 (3. Juli 2008)

Also die Drehmomentwerte hab ich auf der Cube page jetzt gefundn.
N Drehmomentschlüssel krieg ich nacher auch, dann werd ich mich mal daran versuchen.
Aber was ist wo, welches ist der Horstlink ? (Sorry für die Frage, hatte bisher nur Hardtails)


----------



## norman68 (3. Juli 2008)

Bruce20 schrieb:


> Also die Drehmomentwerte hab ich auf der Cube page jetzt gefundn.
> N Drehmomentschlüssel krieg ich nacher auch, dann werd ich mich mal daran versuchen.
> Aber was ist wo, welches ist der Horstlink ? (Sorry für die Frage, hatte bisher nur Hardtails)



Horstlink ist das was da sehr nahe am Schaltauge ist


----------



## RobGonzoo (3. Juli 2008)

Den vollständigen Lagersatz werde ich heute abend mal fotographieren und die Lagerbezeichnungen aufschreiben. Wenn ich ganz viel Lust habe auch noch die U-Scheiben etc. vermessen. Kompletter Satz besteht mit Schrauben etc. aus über 40 Teilen. Also potentiell etwas mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen als so ein Hardtail


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Hast du auch noch die Drehmomente???? Das wäre cool


----------



## Bruce20 (3. Juli 2008)

Na klasse, spitzn Drehmomentschlüssel, einstellweite 30-120 NM ....
Habs mal von Hand mit Gefühl etwas nachgezogen.
Knackt immernoch, aber ich hab sowieso das Gefühl, dass es von woanders herkommt. Ist auch nur im Wiegetritt, solange ich im Sattel sitze gibts keinen Mucks von sich.
Werd dann wohl doch noch so 200km wartn müssn und dann sprech ichs bei der ersten Inspektion an. Schaltung muss da dann auch mal eingestellt werden.

/Edith sagt: Drehmomente stehen auf der Cube-Homepage unter Bedienungsanleitungen


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Es könnten auch noch Lenker und / oder Vorbau sein,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce20 (3. Juli 2008)

Knacken kommt von hinten. Rein gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen aus dem Bereich ziemlich genau unter mir, also an der Kurbel irgendwo.
Will aber nichts auseinanderbauen, Rad ist wie gesagt erst 1 Woche alt und solange Garantie usw drauf ist, werd ich keine größeren arbeitn daran in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## engel-freak (3. Juli 2008)

Da ist wie so oft bestimmt nicht genug Fett in den Lagern  Das wars zumindest bei mir und seither hab ich Ruhe (12 Monate)  Cube scheint da recht sparsam zu sein oder die Mechaniker müssen für zwei arbeiten und haben für solche Dinge keine Zeit mehr  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## RobGonzoo (3. Juli 2008)

Ggf. auch Tretlager


----------



## RobGonzoo (4. Juli 2008)

Bild kompletter Lagersatz für Cube AMS 125, Modell 2008





Bemaßung und Wälzlagerbezeichnung in der Bildbeschreibung.


----------



## Snevern (4. Juli 2008)

Tach auch ich wette drum das es deine Sattelstütze ist oder dein sattel der Knackt


----------



## Bruce20 (5. Juli 2008)

Da wette ich dagegen =)
Is wie gesagt nur im Wiegetritt und da sitz ich nicht im Sattel.
Kann mir also kaum vorstellen dasses davon kommt.


----------



## Snevern (5. Juli 2008)

oh dann habe ich falsch gelesen aber fette trotzem mal deine sattelstütze und die flaschenhalter schrauben


gruß snevern


----------



## fissenid (17. Februar 2009)

HallO!

ich hole den Threat mal wieder hoch!!!

Ich fahre zwar leider noch kein CUBE, aber mein Radon hat ja bekanntlich den selben aufbau!!

Ich habe auch kein knacken im Hinterbau, sondern Spiel im Hauptlager! Ich möchte die Lager nun tauschen, bin aber nicht sicher ob das reicht, oder ob ich den Schraubensatz (Achse, Bolzen, wie auch immer) mit tauschen soll!!

Wie sind die Erfahrungen in diese Richtung!??

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Februar 2009)

Fahre zwar kein ams sondern ein sting. bei mir gab es aber auch das berÃ¼hmte knacken. 3 mal war mein bike beim hÃ¤ndler. beim vierten mal wurden bei cube die lager getauscht. 1 monat ruhe, knacken wieder da. da ich garantie hatte und bereits viermal nachgebessert wurde, hat cube meinen kaufvertrag gewandelt. da es keine 08er stings mehr gibt. bekomme ich einen 09er stereo rahmen fÃ¼r lau. brauche aber neuen dÃ¤mpfer (alter zu kurz) zahle fÃ¼r den rp23 200â¬ und benÃ¶tige auf grund steckachse am hinterbau anderen lrs. bekomme fÃ¼r 220â¬ nen dt swiss lrs. wenn ihr noch garantie habt solltet ihr mal drÃ¼ber nachdenken. cube ist sehr kulant.


----------



## BEEF (13. März 2009)

So, ich kann mich hier ja mal anhängen..

habe mein Rad (AMS 125 K18 Bj. ´08) am Dienstag zu meiner Werkstatt des Vertrauen gebracht (kein Cubehändler) und habe ihm gesagt das ich ein Knacken im (wie ich meinte) Vorbau habe..
darauf hin hat er sie dann wohl ausgebaut gesäubert und gefettet und gesagt es ist weg...

wars auch, aber sobald ich wieder paar Meter gefahren bin kam es wieder.. und diesmal konnte ich ja den Vorbau ausschließen.. und bin promt auf den Dämpfer gestoßen...

heute bin ich eine 25 KM tour gefahren und bin mir jetzt sicher.. immer wenns ins ruppige Gelände geht knackt und knarrts.. (fahre eigentlich nie mit Wiegetritt) und wenn ich dann absteige und mit den Finger den Dämpfer "drücke" (also nicht in Richtung des Federwegs..) dann knackte er auch immer ein mal...

ist das jetzt evt. "nur" locker oder verschmutzt? oder kann ich mich auch Lagertausch einstellen???

das Bike hat gerade mal knapp 750km runter...

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegges (7. Mai 2009)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Cube Bolzen    durch Ghost Bolzen ersetzt
> 
> links der Cube Bolzen,gut eingelaufen sorgte für reichlich Knacken
> 
> ...






@beuze1

Hi, wo hast du den Ghost-Bolzen her? 
Ich fahre sowohl Cube als auch Ghost, wäre für mich auch eine interessante Option


----------



## fissenid (5. Juni 2009)

Es ist vollbracht.... die Lager sind gewechselt..... es war gar nicht schwer....

Habe die Lager mit einem Innenlagerzieher bestens rausbekommne, und die neuen nach "Gefriertruhenübernachtung" auch gut wieder reinbekommen!!!

Danke für die Tips.... Lager von DS Lager..... um die Hälfte billiger wie RADON original!!! Nur die Kunststoffscheiben habe ich nicht erneuert....


----------



## Arnoldinho (18. Juni 2009)

@ BEEF: Habe genau das selbe Problem wie du. Ich fahre zwar kein CUBE, sondern ein Radeon QLT, aber das Thema mit der "Ähnlichkeit" der Rahmen gab es ja schon öfter.

Ich konnte das Knacken bisher nicht wirklich lokalisieren, habe dann mal Sattelstütze und Klemme getauscht (die hatte ich in Verdacht), und wollte dann die Pedale wechseln... und da ist mir auch der Dämpfer aufgefallen. Wenn ich im Stehen mal stark auf einer Seite ins Pedal drücke, dann knackt es einmal. Drücke ich nun - auch nur ganz leicht - von unten am Dämpfer, dann knackt es wieder! Ich habe jetzt, so denke ich, die vordere Befestigung (Verbindung mit dem Oberrohr) in Verdacht. Da knackt es schon beim Drehen der Schraube. Scheint dort irgendwie zu viel Spannung aufgebaut zu werden. Werde das morgen genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...

Hast du dein Knacken endgültig gelöst?

Gruß Arne


----------



## 100 (18. Juni 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> da ich garantie hatte und bereits viermal nachgebessert wurde, hat cube meinen kaufvertrag gewandelt. da es keine 08er stings mehr gibt. bekomme ich einen 09er stereo rahmen für lau. brauche aber neuen dämpfer (alter zu kurz) zahle für den rp23 200 und benötige auf grund steckachse am hinterbau anderen lrs. bekomme für 220 nen dt swiss lrs. wenn ihr noch garantie habt solltet ihr mal drüber nachdenken. cube ist sehr kulant.


Ähm, was ist daran kulant? Du hattest Garantie auf ein mangelhaftes Produkt und wegen des gleichen Fehlers sogar Reparaturversuche gewährt. Demnach hattest Du Anspuch auf Minderung (Nachlaß auf den Kaufpreis) oder Wandelung (Rückgängigmachung des Kaufvertrages). Das kannst Du nur bei Deinem Vertragspartner einfordern und auch nur der kann es gewähren. Cube kann also gar nicht wandeln. Außerdem hast Du nun einen "billigeren" Rahmen (das Sting ist ja teurer als das Stereo), und auch noch ohne Dämpfer. Von einem fahrbereiten Fahrrad ganz zu schweigen. Das gibt's ja nicht. Irgendwer hat Dich da beschissen! Cube liefert meines Wissens nach Rahmen nur mit Dämpfer (Rahmenkit). Du hättest Dir vom Händler lieber das Geld geben lassen sollen.


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juni 2009)

Nabend!
Mein Hinterbau vom AMS 2005er hat leichtes Spiel, werde wohl auch jetzt mal die Hauptlager wechseln müssen. (Der Bolzen sieht noch gut aus)

Weiss jemand, ob die hier vom Radon QLT (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a12268/lagersatz-fuer-qlt-race-stage.html) passen, dann hab ich alle auf Reserve. Oder hat jemand ne andere aktuelle, günstigere Bezugsadresse für mich?

Der Schrauben/Bolzensatz wäre auch gleich ne Möglichekeit (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a12270/schraubensatz-fuer-qlt-race-bis-2007.html, wenn passend in den meisten Teilen....?)?

Wer weiss, ob sie passen? DANKE!


----------



## norman68 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn du das AMS Pro 100 von 2005 hast brauchst du die Lager was ich in Post Nr 16 gepostet habe. Wenn du nicht den Originalsatz kaufen willst sondern dir etwas Geld Sparen möchtest kannst du diese um einige billiger hier bestellen.


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## Terrierer (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander

hab gestern abend auch bemerkt das mein AMS Pro '05 ,
trotz recht stramm angezogener Schrauben am Hinterbau,
ziemlich wackelt.Alles rausgebaut geputzt und gefettet
aber leider ist das Spiel nicht weniger geworden.
Hab dann auch gleich die Lager bestellt.

Oder kann man dieses Problem noch über die Garantie regeln?
Ist halt schon von 2005 und ich weiss nicht ob die Lager und Bolzen 
bei Cube als Verschleissmaterial angesehen werden?

Hast du "tom de la zett" die Schrauben und Bolzen von H&S schon eingebaut?
Wenn ja, hat da alles gepasst?
Würd mir auch gleich das Set bestellen obwohl ich eigentlich
nicht mehr bei H&S bestellen wollte wg schlechter Erfahrungen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (3. Juli 2009)

Hi Terrier,
habe den Tipp von Norman befolgt und mit (SUPER günstig - 78 Cent !- und SCHNELL) bei DS bestellt:


norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn du das AMS Pro 100 von 2005 hast brauchst du die Lager was ich in Post Nr 16 gepostet habe. Wenn du nicht den Originalsatz kaufen willst sondern dir etwas Geld Sparen möchtest kannst du diese um einige billiger hier bestellen.




Komme leider erst in 14 Tagen zum Einbau und gucken obs wirkt. Bin aber zuversichtlich und werde berichten (muss klappen, Transalp steht bevor...)

Bei H&S hatte ich angefragt, ob die passen - aber keine Antwort bekommen. Sofern ich nicht den Bolzen auch noch brauch (der sieht aber noch gut aus), scheint mir DS die beste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo07 (4. Juli 2009)

in der Bildbeschreibung von RodGonzoo stehen die Bezeichnungen ja auch alle nochmal drinne, wenn mans bei dem anderen Shop da bestellen will.


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

Frodo07 schrieb:


> in der Bildbeschreibung von RodGonzoo stehen die Bezeichnungen ja auch alle nochmal drinne, wenn mans bei dem anderen Shop da bestellen will.



Doch da muß man sehr aufpassen. Denn die Bildbeschreibung ist nicht von AMS Pro 100 (2005) die ist vom AMS 125 und dort sind andere Lager verbaut.


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Juli 2009)

echt? sind da andere Lager verbaut?


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

ja sind ander Lager und ander Stückzahl ist aber auf seite 1 oder so von mir für das 100er AMS von 2005 gepostet


----------



## rune_rne (4. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mal anmerken, dass  bei dem AMS 2005 modell welches ich glaube auch habe (oder 06)  bin mir nicht sicher, das spiel im hinterbau meist nicht von den lagern kommt die sind bombig drinnen. Das problem ist die sinter gleit buchsen im dämpfer und die alu hülse. 
Da habe ich ne ganz simple lösung:

2 teilige alu buchse durch eine achse mit 2 spacern tauschen kann man sich einfach drehen lassen achse evtl. auch aus metal nicht alu. Die buchsen sind im normalen werkzeugbedarf zu finden und nenen sich sintermetal buchsen und sind innen mit teflon beschichtet. bekommt man dort pro stück für weniger als nen euro. auf keinen die originalen für 15 oder so kaufen

läuft bei mir nun ca 2 jahre ohne probleme


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Juli 2009)

Du musst der Experte sein: dir ist schon klar, dass die Buchsen normal dafür da sind, das diese Ausschlagen. Mit deiner Lösung schlägt jetzt die Buchse des Dämpfers an sich aus. Viel Spaß, wenns soweit ist. Dann kannste den Dämpfer entsorgen.

Es ist nichts ohne Grund so wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rune_rne (4. Juli 2009)

negativ, die buchsen nutzen sich weiterhin ab und alles lÃ¤uft prima das prob warum das spiel immer wieder auftritt ist das die sintergleitbuchse ( in form eines geschmierten lagers) und die alu dinger sich abnutzen in form von schleif spuren auf den laufflÃ¤chen. durch eine etwas hÃ¤rtere buchse nutzt sich von nun an nur noch die sinter buchse ab was genauso lange hÃ¤lt aber nur den tausch dieser buchse zur folge hat die nen cent artikel ist. wem es zu unsicher ist der kann sich ja die achse aus alu drehen da hat man dann hat man das gleiche wie vorher nur fÃ¼r 3â¬ und nicht fÃ¼r 30 oder so. weil die cube buchsen auch nur aus alu gedreht werden


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Juli 2009)

Naja, du hast ja dann direkt ne Achse durch das Dämpferauge: somit haut jeder Schlag direkt ins Dämpferauge. Und wenn dieses mal ausgeschlagen ist, dann ists vorbei mitm Dämpfer. 
Vorher war zwischen der Achse und dem Dämpferauge noch ne Aluschicht, die praktisch, aufgrund der weicheren beschaffenheit des Alus als des Dämpferauges, die Schläge abgefangen hat, und sich selbst eben auch bisschen dabei ausgeschlagen hat. 
Naja ich würds nicht machen, aber klar kann man so zeug auch selber drehen, bzw. drehen Lassen.


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

Hier geht es aber meist um defekte Lager und ich denke wenn die Kugel kaputt sind was bei mir so war bringen dir deine Selbstbaubuchsen auch nichts. Wo sich nichts mehr um den Lagerpunkt hin und her bewegen kann fängt es halt schnell mal das knacken an.


----------



## rune_rne (4. Juli 2009)

das ist richtig ich hab nur drauf reagiert das oben viele über spiel geklagt haben und die lager wechseln wollten. was aber meist nicht nötig ist. ich hate sogar mit kaputten lagern kein spiel 
aber hast schon recht geht hier ja um knacken und da is lagerwechseln nicht ganz dumm ; )
und natürlich fett nicht vergessen


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo hier geht es nicht um Ausgeschlagen Dämpferaugen. Hier geht es um Lager die zerbröseln. Ob das nun die beiden Hauptlager, beiden Horstlinklager sind oder die Lager an der Wippe. Die Dämpferaugen sind je nach Dämpfer anfälliger oder auch nicht. Fahr das Bike jetzt seit mehr als 13000 Km doch an der Dämpferaufnahmen war noch nie Spiel.


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

rune_rne schrieb:


> das ist richtig ich hab nur drauf reagiert das oben viele über spiel geklagt haben und die lager wechseln wollten. was aber meist nicht möglich ist. ich hate sogar mit kaputten lagern kein spiel
> aber hast schon recht geht hier ja um knacken und da is lagerwechseln nicht ganz dumm ; )
> und natürlich fett nicht vergessen



Hast du schon mal ein kaputtes Horstlinklager gehabt? Wenn das richtig fratze ist hast dort ein schönes Spiel und knackt wie tier. Du Fährst ein AMS FR dort kann die Lagergeschichte wieder ganz anders sein. Doch das hab ich noch nicht zerlegt das kenne ich nicht.


----------



## rune_rne (4. Juli 2009)

jap hatte ich

ich hätte evtl. präziser sein sollen das spiel mit den buchsen ist genau das dass wenn man munter den sattel fast und mit der anderen hand das HR runter drück man und dann den sattel nach oben zieht ca 0.5 -2 mm spiel hat.
und das kommt nicht von den lagern war nur für die posts oben ein anderer denk ansatz klar kann das von überall her kommen müssen aber nicht die lager sein. 
so und fertig wens nicht interessiert einfach drüber lesen


----------



## Terrierer (5. Juli 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich mein AMS 05 verhält wenn ich die Lager getauscht hab.Ich hatte dieses Spiel bemerkt als ich das Rad am Sattel hochhob und selbst bei sanften ablassen hört man es richtig klacken.
Werd dann morgen gleich mal schauen obs hier auch solche sintergleitbuchse zu kaufen gibt.
kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Dämpfer deswegen schneller verschleißt!

Hast du vllt noch ein Photo?

Ich weiss nur dass mein Lager definitiv durchgelutscht sind.

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## Frodo07 (5. Juli 2009)

Gel also Lager und die Dämpferbuchsen sind was ganz verschiedenes, des ist euch schon klar?


----------



## rune_rne (5. Juli 2009)

Naja die buchsen dienen als gleitlager aber ok egal ; )
ging jetzt speziell ums spiel also wenn es hilft hier mal nen foto

die Buchesn heißen genau: 

Permaglidebuchesen bei mir sind PAP 1212 P10 drinnen hab nen manitou swinger dämpfer drinnen.




also von links:

Buchse aus dem Maschienenbau
danach Original neue Cube Buchse
dann oben rechts ne selber gedrehte achse die ich für die normalen alu buchsen unten rechts verwende, die spacher die ich als abstand dings verwende habe ich gerade nicht mehr
hoffe konnte helfen.

sind die hier:
http://www.caspar-gleitlager.de/de/...lager_wartungsfrei/permaglide_p10-buchsen.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrierer (8. Juli 2009)

Ja,dank dir rune_rne

Hab gestern meine neuen Lager schon mal reingehauen.
Bin wirklich überrascht dass die Lager so billig sind und trotzdem sehen die aus wie die Originalen,war ein wirklch guter Tipp "dswaelzlager.de".
Die grossen Lager waren schon ziemlich fertig,
die kl.698 er waren teilweise noch iO,hab se aber trotzdem alle gewechselt.
Beim ausbauen der Lager sind mir auch die sehr verbrauchten Buchsen, Achsen und Schrauben aufgefallen.
Hab nun auch rausgefunden dass das Klackern von der Achse bzw Buchsen
von der Manitou Swinger Aufnahme.

Ja ******** und nun bräuchte ich genau die Alu-Buchsen und die Permaglidebuchse
Beim Händler gibts aber leider nur das  Original Cube Schrauben/Lagerset
für happige 76 Lappen.

Mich würd jetzt wirklich interessieren ob die Radon Schrauben für 30Euro da auch reinpassen?


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

habe zwar kein ams aber ein cube ltd und misch mich mal ein ;-)

seit gestern knackt (ich glaube) meine sattelstütze, sattel wasweissichwas 

vorgeschichte: da meine sattelstütze von alleine hinunterwanderte hab ich das mal demontiert und entfettet, montagepaste drauf und sattelstütze wieder eingebaut.

genau seit diesem vorgang knackt bei meinem rad was. man merkt es klarerweise sehr gut bei unebenen untergrund.
ja ok ich hab garantie und kann mein rad zum händler geben und der sieht nach, aber wenns nur die sattelstütze ist?

anhören tut sichs beim fahren als wenn man meinen könnte da knackts wo anders, aber...wenn ich absteige und das bike am sattel hochheb  machts knacks 

was kann ich noch machen? die stütze wandert jetz nicht mehr alleine hinunter aber dafür knackts..zum ausknacksen is das. mein bike soll leise sein und keine komischen töne machen!


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2009)

Montagepaste ist der Verursacher. Hatte ich auch mal. In der Montagepaste sind kleine Kügelchen die das Knacken verursachen. Mach mal wieder Fett drauf dann sollte wieder Ruhe sein.


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Montagepaste ist der Verursacher. Hatte ich auch mal. In der Montagepaste sind kleine Kügelchen die das Knacken verursachen. Mach mal wieder Fett drauf dann sollte wieder Ruhe sein.




ja ganz genau da sind kleine kügelchen dran an der paste.
na toll, da wird mir diese verkauft weils gut sein soll und jetz die knack********?

hm das doofe is aber wie normales fett oben war, rutschte die stütze hinunter.

wie is das bei ner carbonsattelstütze eigentlich? da darf man ja kein fett nehmen oder?

ich bitte die profis um aufklärung. oder soll ich mir nen neuen spanner kaufen? ich hab scape dran.

will ja nur das diese knackerei aufhört, denn das rad is kein oldtimer ;-)


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn du dir mal die Mühe machst und die Anleitung zu der P6 von Syntace liest wirst du schnell feststellen das du da kein Fett brauchst. Fett an eine Stütze sollte man bei Alu, Stahl oder Titan tuen wenn sie in eine Alu, Stahl oder Titan Rahmen steckt. Nicht aber wenn Carbon im Spiel ist. Was hast du für eine Stütze?


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mal die Mühe machst und die Anleitung zu der P6 von Syntace liest wirst du schnell feststellen das du da kein Fett brauchst. Fett an eine Stütze sollte man bei Alu, Stahl oder Titan tuen wenn sie in eine Alu, Stahl oder Titan Rahmen steckt. Nicht aber wenn Carbon im Spiel ist. Was hast du für eine Stütze?




ich hab ne easton e30 sattelstütze und nen scape spanner.

wie gesagt weil die stütze runterwanderte hab ich sie entfettet und dieses montagefett mit den kleinen kügelchen reingegeben.

sattelstütze wandert nicht mehr, dafür knackt sie jetzt
was tun? montagepasta runter und fett rauf und wieder probieren?

und bei carbon sollte man montagepaste nehmen?


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2009)

Carbonstütz brauchen kein Fett denn sie können nicht fest Rosten.
Mach sie sauber und steck sie rein. Mach den Schnellspanner zu und sie sollte auch halten.


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Carbonstütz brauchen kein Fett denn sie können nicht fest Rosten.
> Mach sie sauber und steck sie rein. Mach den Schnellspanner zu und sie sollte auch halten.




okay verstehe, alles nochmal saubermachen und reindamit. nix anfetten?


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2009)

genau bei Carbon kann ja nix rosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> genau bei Carbon kann ja nix rosten




jetz reden wir uns ausseinander norman ;-)
is mir schon klar das da nix rosten kann.

ich mein bei meiner easton e30 alustütze. saubermachen, reingeben ohne fett oder mit?

hoff die rutscht nicht dann wieder runter...


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2009)

Ach jetzt dachte ich du hast eine Carbonstütze. Bei einer Alustütze mußt du Fett drauf machen. Machst du das nicht kann sie fest werden so das du diese nicht mehr raus oder weiter rein bekommst. Hast du den richtigen Durchmesser gekauft?


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt dachte ich du hast eine Carbonstütze. Bei einer Alustütze mußt du Fett drauf machen. Machst du das nicht kann sie fest werden so das du diese nicht mehr raus oder weiter rein bekommst. Hast du den richtigen Durchmesser gekauft?




ich hab die stütze nicht extra gekauft, die is auf jedenfall richtig. 








carbon kommt demnächst


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2009)

dann zieh sie halt mal richtig fest


----------



## crisu023 (11. Juli 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> dann zieh sie halt mal richtig fest




hab ich vorher auch schon gemacht wie sie gewandert is.
naja egal, putz das mal alles sauber und fette es ein, ziehe fest und werd morgen berichten ;-)

knacksen oder nicht knacksen, ich bin gespannt


----------



## crisu023 (12. Juli 2009)

nur mal zur info, das knacksen ist weg.

sattelstütze nochmals gereiningt, bzw. die montagepaste weggeputzt und auch das innenrohr gründlich gesäubert.

normales fettauf die stütze, angeknallt, proberunde  kein knacksen mehr.
ob sie jedoch rutscht usw. werd ich erst sehn ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fifilein (9. August 2009)

Hi,

es ist soweit, bis jetzt ist mein 08er AMS 125 K24 sehr brav gelaufen (5000km / 40.000hm), zweimal Bremsbeläge gewechselt, einmal Kette, neue Reifen sind bestellt (NN haben bis jetzt gehalten, sind allerdings schon Semi-Slicks, jetzt kommen Fat Albert drauf), und das Schaltauge war eher mehr meine Schuld. Aber die letzten zwei Tage in Garmisch gings los, ich fürchte ein Service wird fällig:

1) beim Hinterrad merke ich ein Spiel und ein "Klack" wenns ich es hochebe und wieder am Boden aufsetze, die Dämpferbuchse ist ausgeschlagen (seit knapp 500km)

2) es beginnt extrem stark zu quietschen/knacken irgendwo im Hinterbau, ich kann es nicht genau lokalisieren. Wenn ich den Dämpfer "locke" ist es noch leicht da, aber nicht ganz so laut.

daher zwei Fragen:

Wo kann ich denn die Ersatzteile für (1) kaufen (dürfte ein Fox Ersatzteil sein laut Foreninfo) und wie finde ich raus, was bei (2) quietscht, (vermutlich das Horstlink Lager, zumindest ist es das bei den meißten), bzw. was soll ich denn genau wo kaufen  Ich habe kein großes Problem zuzugeben, dass ich lieber Fahre als Servisiere.

... und dann wäre da noch das Problem des fehlenden Drehmomentschlüssels 

viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## S.D. (9. August 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> habe zwar kein ams aber ein cube ltd und misch mich mal ein ;-)
> 
> seit gestern knackt (ich glaube) meine sattelstütze, sattel wasweissichwas
> 
> ...




Was bitte hat dieser Beitrag in diesem Threat zu suchen?

Gruß


----------



## mw01 (9. August 2009)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## mw01 (9. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein AMS HPC 08er, ca 700km gefahren und axiales Spiel zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen. 
Beim Fahren knackt es furchtbar. Man sieht beim Bergauffahren, wie sich die Schwinge hin und her bewegt.
Neues Lager bringt nichts, da diese beim Bike nicht verschliessen sind, 
sondern nur die Anlaufscheibe und die Schwinge abgenützt sind. 
Bei Tausch dieser Teile wird es auch nicht länger halten als die jetzigen.
Hat dieses Problem von euch auch schon wer gehabt, wenn ja wie habt ihr es gelöst?


----------



## Badehose (10. August 2009)

mw01 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein AMS HPC 08er, ca 700km gefahren und axiales Spiel zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen.
> Beim Fahren knackt es furchtbar. Man sieht beim Bergauffahren, wie sich die Schwinge hin und her bewegt.
> ...


 
Besitze auch ein 08er AMS HPC. Gelaufen hat das Rad bis jetzt 950 km.
Bereits nach 700 km war am Hauptlager Spiel festzustellen, welches manchmal von Knackgeräusche begleitet wurde. Die Demontage ergab, dass bei beiden Lagern der innere Lagerring fest saß und sich nicht mehr drehen ließ. Der Austausch der Lager konnte das Problem leider nicht lösen. Es bleibt es axiales Spiel. Messung mit Fühlerlehre zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen ergab 0,6 mm. Schwinge lässt sich deutlich hin und her bewegen. 
Wenn man das Laufrad axial hin und her bewegt kann man ein lautes Knacken produzieren.
Hatte, als das Problem erstmalig auftrat, eine Mail an Cube geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten.
Werde nochmals den Kontakt zu cube direkt suchen. Ansonsten den Weg über den Händler gehen.


----------



## mw01 (10. August 2009)

Badehose schrieb:


> Besitze auch ein 08er AMS HPC. Gelaufen hat das Rad bis jetzt 950 km.
> Bereits nach 700 km war am Hauptlager Spiel festzustellen, welches manchmal von Knackgeräusche begleitet wurde. Die Demontage ergab, dass bei beiden Lagern der innere Lagerring fest saß und sich nicht mehr drehen ließ. Der Austausch der Lager konnte das Problem leider nicht lösen. Es bleibt es axiales Spiel. Messung mit Fühlerlehre zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen ergab 0,6 mm. Schwinge lässt sich deutlich hin und her bewegen.
> Wenn man das Laufrad axial hin und her bewegt kann man ein lautes Knacken produzieren.
> Hatte, als das Problem erstmalig auftrat, eine Mail an Cube geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> Werde nochmals den Kontakt zu cube direkt suchen. Ansonsten den Weg über den Händler gehen.



Die Lager sind bei mir in ordnung. Nur habe ich halt, gleich wie bei deinem AMS, ein sehr grosses Axiales Spiel (ca 2mm). Ich habe heute meinen Händler kontaktiert und der meinte, dass das auf Garantie gehen müßte. 
Wie gesagt, wenn Cube das auf Garantie tauscht, wird das Hauptlager nach einiger Zeit wieder axiales Spiel bekommen und es geht von neuem los.
Ich habe mir jetzt einige Gedanken gemacht und denke mir das es nur mit Rollenlagern an den Stirnseiten zu lösen ist. Sonst wird es immer eine Abscherung an der Schwinge und den Anlaufscheiben geben.
Oder man verbaut Kunstoffscheiben die weicher sind, sich abnützen und man dann tauscht, wenn sie verschlissen sind.

Sonst, nur her damit, mit besseren Lösungsvorschlägen!!!


----------



## pete35 (17. August 2009)

Hallo,

hab hier auch 2 AMS HPC, die knacken im Schwingenlagerbereich, war heute beim Händler, der hat gleich mit CUBE telefoniert.

Ergebnis: Cube schickt neue Schwingenlagerachsen, es dürfte eine Serie mit untermasshaltigen Achsen verbaut worden sein. Das erklärt auch das axiale Spiel, welches in anderen Threads bemängelt wird. 

Mal schauen wie lange das dauert und ob es was bringt. 

LG aus Wien


----------



## mw01 (17. August 2009)

pete35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab hier auch 2 AMS HPC, die knacken im Schwingenlagerbereich, war heute beim Händler, der hat gleich mit CUBE telefoniert.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Soviel ich bei meinem Bike feststellen konnte ist, dass nicht die Achsbolzen schuld an dem axialen Spiel hat, sondern die verschliessene Hinterbauschwinge und die äußeren Anlaufscheiben.
Wenn man an der Schwinge zieht - drückt und gleichzeitig an dem Sattelrohr festhält, erzeugt man das axiale Spiel und man sieht, dass Schwinge gemeinsam mit Achsbolzen hin und her gehen.


----------



## pete35 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

welche Maße an den Bolzen nicht stimmen, war ob der Kürze des
Telefonates mit Cube nicht rauszukriegen, kann ja sein, dass mehrere Maße nicht stimmen. Vl über den Händler noch mal CUBE kontaktieren und das Problem schildern.

Ich warte mal auf die neuen Bolzen, CUBE wird wohl die Gewährleistung zu erfüllen versuchen. Ob die die derzeit vorgeschlagene technische Lösung dann ausreichend ist (gegen Knacken und/oder axiales Spiel), wird sich zeigen.

Es könnte ja möglich sein, daß das axiale Spiel eine Folgeabnutzung des nicht korrekten Bolzens ist?

MfG


----------



## mw01 (18. August 2009)

pete35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Es könnte ja möglich sein, daß das axiale Spiel eine Folgeabnutzung des nicht korrekten Bolzens ist?
> ...




Der Bolzen hat meiner Meinung nach wenig damit zu tun, wenn der Bolzen fest in der Schwinge sitzt und zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge zu viel axiales Spiel herscht.
Ich habe meinen Bolzen mit einem Messschieber mit 1/20mm Nonius, die Länge und die Durchmesser gemessen und konnte keinen Verschleiß feststellen. 
Das Problem an diesem Problem sind die Seitlichen Flächen an Schwinge und Lager am Rahmen, weil die Schwinge durch die einseitige  
Belastung beim Antrieb durch die Kette nach links gedrückt wird und so die Schwinge am Lager verschleißt. Abhilfe müßte man normal mit zusätzlichen Stirnlagern schaffen können.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete35 (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab nun innerhalb von 2 Tagen die neuen, veränderten Bolzen für die Schwingenlager von CUBE bekommen.

Die Messung ergibt, dass der Durchmesser im Bereich der Lager
um 1/10 mm grösser ist, weiter ist der Bolzen um ca. 1-2 mm länger.

Damit gibt es nun kein Spiel der Lager am Bolzen mehr, der Einbau wird 
dadurch aber erschwert ( 30 min bei -18 Grad im Gefrierfach haben geholfen ).

Axiales Spiel konnte ich keines feststellen. Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass durch die Abnutzung der Schwingen aussen axiales Spiel enstehen könnte, vor allem, wenn sich der ganze Bolzen im Lager bewegen kann, was bei meinen alten Bolzen der Fall war.

Kackgeräusche auf Grund der Bewegung des Bolzen in den Lagern dürften jetzt nicht mehr vorkommen, ich werde das am Wochenende mal testen.

Für alle "AMS HPC Knackgeräusche aus dem Schwingenlager", könnte es sein, das dies die Lösung ist.

MFG aus Wien


----------



## Dämon__ (19. September 2009)

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch mal soweit  muss die Lager tauschen.
Habe dabei folgendes Problem, an der markierten Stelle im Bild (dem Lager)
sind 4 Lager verbaut, die waren total Schrott. 
Die Zwei äußeren konnte ich ausbauen nur die inneren sind brutal fest drinnen, d.h. nicht die ganzen Lager sondern nur noch die außen Schalen.
Habe das ganze mal mit Caramba ein gesprüht aber es regt sich nix.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen guten Tipp?


----------



## mw01 (20. September 2009)

Am besten mit geeignetem Ausziehwerkzeug (Büchsen und Gewindestange) oder einen Gleithammer ausziehen probieren.


----------



## fissenid (5. Oktober 2009)

HallO!

bei mir sind es auch die Buchsen, aber wo kann ich welche kaufen???

Gruß
Dominik



rune_rne schrieb:


> Naja die buchsen dienen als gleitlager aber ok egal ; )
> ging jetzt speziell ums spiel also wenn es hilft hier mal nen foto
> 
> die Buchesn heißen genau:
> ...


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Brauchst du nur die ALU Buchsen oder auch die DU Buchsen?
Die ALU bekommst du z.b. hier. Und wenn du dort Anrufst bekommt du die DU Buchsen bestimmt auch.
Beides kann aber auch jeder Cube Händler bestellen.


----------



## fissenid (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Dämon,

ich denke ich brauche beides. Ist schwer zu sagen, denn es ist viel Spiel drin, und von wo es kommt weiß ich nicht. 
Ein Freund von mir ist Dreher und macht mir die Alu Buchsen, es geht mir um die eingepressten Gleitbuchsen im Dämpfer.

Beim Cube Händler ist mir der Spaß zu teuer! Denke die Gleitbuchsen gibt es sonst günstiger, nur leider finde ich nur Hersteller und keinen Händler!

Gruß von der Saarschleife....

Dominik


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Schau doch dann erst mal ob es nicht nur die ALU BUCHSEN sind, die anderen halten in der Regel etwas länger, meist bis zum Service dann werden die eh getauscht, war bei mir auf jeden Fall so.
Hatte mir aber auch die Sau Teuren Lager von Cube müssen hohlen weil ich nicht alle so bekommen habe, schaffe mir aber jetzt ein Notlager an wenn mal wieder was kaputt geht.
Habe auch noch 2 DU Buchsen da, sind aber auch teuer bezahlt.
Du könntest aber mal in Dillingen bei Wollschläger Gergen KG
Dieselstrasse 15
66763 Dillingen
Tel. 06831 / 7002-0
anrufen ob die welche haben oder bestellen können.
Dort habe ich meinen Lageraustreiber auch besorgt.


----------



## norman68 (5. Oktober 2009)

Normale DU-Bushes gebt es z.B. bei einen sehr kleinen unbekannten Laden der Bike-Components heist so wie in fast jeden anderen Bike Shop im Netz.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Sind aber mit Versand genau so teuer wie beim Cube Händler um die Ecke, also lohnt sich nur wenn du eh was bestellst.
Bei dem Laden habe ich übrigens gerade erst Bestellt also so unbekannt ist der gar nicht.
Hat außerdem immer Top Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (5. Oktober 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> ...also so unbekannt ist der gar nicht.
> Hat außerdem immer Top Preise.



Das der Laden nicht unbekannt ist war mir klar bestelle dort auch sehr oft. Doch wie es hier im Forum so üblich ist wird ja meist geschrieben ich hab überall gesucht und keiner hat das.


----------



## fissenid (16. November 2009)

HallO!

bei mir sind es auf alle Fälle die DU Buchsen. Ich habe auch schon schön gesucht, aber die Auswahl ist riesig.... aus Bronz, oder aus Stahl mit Bronze und PTFE ...usw......

Oder auch nur aus Kunststoff.....???

http://www.amtag.net/sites/produkte/gleitlager/amvk/content.shtml

Mal sehen wo ich sowas kaufen kann!


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Problem, das sich mein Hinterbau (125 Ams) sichtbar und fühlbar bewegt, wenn ich auf seite des Antriebs (also rechts) im stand antrete. 
Ich bin mit dem Ding aber erst ca 1700 km gefahren! Gut zimperlich war ich nicht, bin auch paarmal gestürzt, insgesammt bei schanzen und drops zwei bis dreimal nen durchschlag gehabt, aber das dürfte eigentlich doch nicht auftreten...
Kann es sein, das einfach die Schraube lose ist oder ist das Lager bei so spiel wirklich hinüber?


----------



## Frodo07 (24. Februar 2010)

zieh doch die schraube einfach an  dann weißtes


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2010)

die schraube war wirklich locker, das spiel im sinne von anschlagen ist auch weg, aber beim reintreten sieht es aus als verböge sich nun das ganze ding. Ist einwenig Seitenverwindung bei nem viergelenker normal?


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2010)

Nein sollte nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2010)

Was machen? Wie kann ich rausfinden ob die Lager durch sind oder nicht? Zum Händler bringen? Würde das unter garante fallen nach 1700?


----------



## Frodo07 (24. Februar 2010)

Aber beim reintreten dürfte das doch eigentlich dann nicht kommen, weil die Kurbel ist na nicht am Hinterbauteil Befestigt, sondern am Hauptdreieck...

S kann nur sein, dass sich der ganze Rahmen bissle durchbiegt im Wiegetritt


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Was machen? Wie kann ich rausfinden ob die Lager durch sind oder nicht? Zum Händler bringen? Würde das unter garante fallen nach 1700?



Am besten befestigst du dein Rad und wackelst mal am Hinterbau hin und her dabei legst du deine Finger an die Stelle wo du meinst das Spiel herkommt, dann wirst du es merken. Überprüfe alle Lager noch auf Spiel und schau das alle Schrauben mit dem richtige Drehmoment angezogen sind.
Wenn dein Bike noch Garantie hat geh zum Laden, der macht dir das bestimmt so.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Februar 2010)

An Frodo: Wenn ich im stehen bei gezogenen Bremsen das rechte pedal belaste (also auf antriebsseite) dann zieht die Kette den Hinterbau ja nach rechts. Das genze rad verbiegt sich so ähnlich wie ein Flitzebogen nur eben relativ leicht. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das es bei viergelenkern üblich sei, das eine gewisse verwindung stattfindet, ich frag mich gerade nur wieviel...
Ich danke an dieser Stelle schonmal Dämon für die Hilfreichen Anweisungen.

Edit: ich hab es befolgt und es ist tatsächlich spiel im Hauptlager, das direkt am Tretlager.
Hoffentlich gibt der mir noch Garantie, könnt ihr das vielleicht einschätzen? nach 1700 sollte das doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2010)

Da es sich um ein Verschleißteil handelt wirst wohl über Garantie das nicht regeln können aber kannst doch mal nachfragen vielleicht macht er dir es ja auf Kulanz.
So wild ist die Sache aber auch nicht, das kannst du auch selber wechseln.
Aber es wundert mich schon das nach nur 1700km das Lager kaputt sein soll.
Aber es soll ja alles geben.


----------



## fifilein (25. Februar 2010)

bei mir sind jetzt auch die lager fällig, wollte es über den winter machen - naja, war ein wenig faul.

ich hab eine kurze frage zu dem was ich bestellen sollen

wälzlager habe ich (ds wälzl)
die buchse für den dämpfer auch (bike components)

habt ihr auch die schrauben und unterlagscheiben getauscht? unterlagscheiben hab ich nicht zum kaufen gefunden, und die schrauben unterliegen ja nicht wirklich der abnützung, oder?

danke,

lg
christian


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Februar 2010)

An Dämon:

ich hab heute mit einem meiner Mitstudenten gesprochen, der wirklich ahnung hat (ist semiprofessionel im DH bereich Tätig und serviced Gabeln und Bikes als Nebenverdienst für andere)  und der meinte das soein verschleiß nach dieser Strecke nicht normal ist. Er meinte, das es das lager eigentlich nicht nach dieser Zeit sein verschlissen sein kann, das eher sei es möglich, das wenn die schraube nicht gut angezogen war auch die Lagerbuchse (also das wo das Lager im Rahmen ist, falls ich das falsch benannt habe) ausgeschlagen sein könnte, was bedeuten würde das der Rahmen im Arsch ist, was sehr ärgerlich wäre. Problematisch ist nur, das ich es recht spät als störend wahrgenommen habe, die schraube habe ich erst gestern angezogen und der Hinterbau wackelt seit sicher zwei wochen (ich habs bemerkt, es aber nicht ernst genommen, dachte das liegt an der kälte usw...)
Das ich nicht ganz unschuldig bin, das der Rahmen nun vielleicht kaputt ist, ist mir damit auch klar, aber ich finde dennoch das man bei einem Bike dieser Preiskategorie von seinem Händler erwarten kann, das er die Schraube am Hauptlager so fest anzieht, das sie sich nicht vonselbst lößt und damit ermöglicht das die Buchse kaputt geht.

Ich werd wohl zum Händler gehen müssen und das klären, hoffentlich ist nichts dran und wenn wohl wirds hoffentlich auf kulanz getauscht.

Mal sehen...


----------



## spirello (25. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> An Dämon:
> 
> ich hab heute mit einem meiner Mitstudenten gesprochen, der wirklich ahnung hat (ist semiprofessionel im DH bereich Tätig und serviced Gabeln und Bikes als Nebenverdienst für andere)  und der meinte das soein verschleiß nach dieser Strecke nicht normal ist. Er meinte, das es das lager eigentlich nicht nach dieser Zeit sein verschlissen sein kann, das eher sei es möglich, das wenn die schraube nicht gut angezogen war auch die Lagerbuchse (also das wo das Lager im Rahmen ist, falls ich das falsch benannt habe) ausgeschlagen sein könnte, was bedeuten würde das der Rahmen im Arsch ist, was sehr ärgerlich wäre. Problematisch ist nur, das ich es recht spät als störend wahrgenommen habe, die schraube habe ich erst gestern angezogen und der Hinterbau wackelt seit sicher zwei wochen (ich habs bemerkt, es aber nicht ernst genommen, dachte das liegt an der kälte usw...)
> Das ich nicht ganz unschuldig bin, das der Rahmen nun vielleicht kaputt ist, ist mir damit auch klar, aber ich finde dennoch das man bei einem Bike dieser Preiskategorie von seinem Händler erwarten kann, das er die Schraube am Hauptlager so fest anzieht, das sie sich nicht vonselbst lößt und damit ermöglicht das die Buchse kaputt geht.
> ...



Ich will Deinem Mitstudenten ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit solchen Ferndiagnosen wäre ich vorsichtig. Seine Theorie würde ja bedeuten, daß das Lager fest gewesen sein müßte und sich die ganze Kombi im Rahmen gedreht hätte  Ich denke, das hättest Du gemerkt.

Also mach Dich nicht verrückt, geh zum Händler, der soll nachschauen. Ich tippe mal auf die Buchsen. Die ersten Buchsen kamen bei mir auch nach 8 Monaten. 



Jetpilot schrieb:


> Gut zimperlich war ich nicht, bin auch paarmal gestürzt, insgesammt bei schanzen und drops zwei bis dreimal nen durchschlag gehabt...



Allerdings muß ich zur Cube-Ehrenrettung sagen, ich bin auch heftigere Sachen mit dem AMS gefahren (Bikepark, Freeride-Touren...) Ist halt kein Downhiller oder Freerider.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Februar 2010)

Spirello: Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Wenn ich alles sofort glauben würde, dann bräuchte ich eure meinung na nicht...
Gibt es denn stabilere Buchsen als die von cube? Aus Keramik, oder Titan? (Mehrpreis ist es mir wert wenn die dann auch besser halten...) Mehrgewicht ist mir egal, ich fahre auch eher bergaborientiert, sattel ständig runter, schanzen, schnelle rappelpisten und den ganzen kram...

Ich bin von dem cube auch eigentlich recht begeistert, das ist das erste problem, welches ich mit dem Ding überhaupt hatte. (ok die Zugverlegung musste ich auch korregieren, aber das ist ja eigentlich standart)

Wie bekomme ich die Buchse nun aus dem Ding raus? Kannst du mir da helfen?


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2010)

Gehe doch erst mal zu deinem Händler und sprich mit dem vielleicht macht er dir es ja auf Kulanz. Um fest zu stellen was wirklich kaputt ist musst du oder er eh alles ausbauen. SO sieht der kpl. Lagersatz aus!
Oben rechts ist der vom Schwingenlager.
Wie du erkennen kannst ist auf jeder Schraube Loktite, anscheinend war bei dir nicht genug oder gar keins drauf.
Sprich ihn mal darauf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. Februar 2010)

danke, werd ich machen


----------



## Jetpilot (1. März 2010)

So hab mit meinem Händler gesprochen und der sagte mir, das sei normaler verschleiß...


----------



## spirello (2. März 2010)

Also Rahmen noch ganz ?


----------



## beise (17. Juni 2010)

mw01 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein AMS HPC 08er, ca 700km gefahren und axiales Spiel zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen.
> Beim Fahren knackt es furchtbar. Man sieht beim Bergauffahren, wie sich die Schwinge hin und her bewegt.
> ...


 
Hallo ich bin nach allle Versuchen auf dem selben Punkt. Genau die Scheiben zur Schwinge sind das Problem. Nachdem ich alles andere ausgeschlossen habe, musste ich fesstellen dass der Lack an den Schwingenenden mitelrweile ab ist und das ALUende auf der Scheibe trocken läuft und kanrrt mit der Zeit. Grund ist das genau da Schmutz und Wasser eindringen kann!! Auf den Bildern ist gut zu sehen dass die Scheibe sogar schon Rillen auf der Schwinge hinterlassen hat.


----------



## beise (17. Juni 2010)

Badehose schrieb:


> Besitze auch ein 08er AMS HPC. Gelaufen hat das Rad bis jetzt 950 km.
> Bereits nach 700 km war am Hauptlager Spiel festzustellen, welches manchmal von Knackgeräusche begleitet wurde. Die Demontage ergab, dass bei beiden Lagern der innere Lagerring fest saß und sich nicht mehr drehen ließ. Der Austausch der Lager konnte das Problem leider nicht lösen. Es bleibt es axiales Spiel. Messung mit Fühlerlehre zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen ergab 0,6 mm. Schwinge lässt sich deutlich hin und her bewegen.
> Wenn man das Laufrad axial hin und her bewegt kann man ein lautes Knacken produzieren.
> Hatte, als das Problem erstmalig auftrat, eine Mail an Cube geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> Werde nochmals den Kontakt zu cube direkt suchen. Ansonsten den Weg über den Händler gehen.


 

Bist du schon mit einer genialen Lösung unterwegs?
Oder was sagt Cube??

Schau mal die Bilder meiner Schwinge an und die hat auch erst 2000km!
Eigentlich totaler Schrott und meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkosruktions.
Ich kann an der Steller keine Gleitlager (Kustoffscheiben zwischen Lager und Schwinge) verbauern die durch Schnutz auch noch festgehen können


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

mal eine frage: darf ich das rad mit nem gartenschlauch (also noch nichtmal dampfreiniger, das ist ein unterschied von ca 100bar druck...) bespritzen? Kann dadurch nicht bereits wasser und schmutz in die lager eindringen?

Oder könnte es nicht einfach sein, dass das ganz normales regenwasser und eben putzwasser vom schlauch aufgrund einer verschlissenen schwinge (fahre das rad viellieicht 3k km) an die lager gelangen kann die ja dann nur durch den dichtring geschützt werden?

Edit: habe das mit dem Gartenschlauch überprüft, stimmt anscheinend wirklich, dass man bereits damit schaden anrichtet.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2010)

Die Lager sind halt aus Stahl und das ist schon das Problem, Wasser ist immer Gift für die Lager.
Ergo nur putzen wenn notwendig und nicht im Regen fahren 
oder eben regelmäßig die Lager tauschen.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

oder einfach nicht mit dem gartenschlauch in dienähe der lager zielen


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2010)

Oder einen weichen Wasserstrahl einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2010)

oder das


----------



## BikerRT (29. Juni 2010)

ist der Lagersatz von 2008, der hier schon paar seiten vorher gepostet wurde, der gleicht beim 2009er Modell?


----------



## Data_75 (19. August 2010)

beise schrieb:


> Bist du schon mit einer genialen Lösung unterwegs?
> Oder was sagt Cube??
> 
> Schau mal die Bilder meiner Schwinge an und die hat auch erst 2000km!
> ...



Hallo Jungs,
ich schließe mich dann mal dem Club hier an.
Mein AMS 100 HPC knarzt seit ca. KM1000 ohne Ende und ich konnte feststellen, dass die Schwinge auf der Kettenseite radiales Spiel auf dem Lagerbolzen hat, obwohl alles gut angezogen ist. Also entweder ist der Bolzen verschlissen oder die Bohrung der Schwinge. Vermutlich waren aber die Toleranzehn von Anfang an zu groß!? (Vermutung von mir)

Gibt es diesbezüglich schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten ?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

es sind warscheinlich die lager, die durch sind. Putzt du mit gartenschlauch? Dann kann das nämlich gut sein das da wasser und dreck eingedrungen sind.


----------



## fissenid (20. August 2010)

Hallo Data_75

der wechsel der Lager ist kein Hexenwerk..... ein wenig gutes Werkzeug, und die passenden Lager.....dann ist das 2-3 Stunden arbeit!!

Im Threat findest du alles nötige.... auch Tips zur Bestellung der Lager im I-Net und nicht bei Cube!!!

Viel Spaß!!




Data_75 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> ich schließe mich dann mal dem Club hier an.
> Mein AMS 100 HPC knarzt seit ca. KM1000 ohne Ende und ich konnte feststellen, dass die Schwinge auf der Kettenseite radiales Spiel auf dem Lagerbolzen hat, obwohl alles gut angezogen ist. Also entweder ist der Bolzen verschlissen oder die Bohrung der Schwinge. Vermutlich waren aber die Toleranzehn von Anfang an zu groß!? (Vermutung von mir)
> 
> Gibt es diesbezüglich schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten ?


----------



## Frodo07 (28. März 2011)

hab die selbe ******* jetzt man meinem Radon Stage 2009.
Das ganze nach nichmal 2500km. 
Nur dass ich nichtmal den Bolzen aus den Lagern krieg!? Hab schon die Schraube leicht rausgedreht und mim hammer paar mal dagegengehauen, tut sich aber NIX!?
Habt ihr noch ideen wie ich erstmal den Bolzen rausbekomme?
Von der anderen Seite lässt er sich (mit dem ganz dicken Imbus) drehen, und das auch nur recht schwer!? Lässt das schon n Schluss auf die Lager innendrinn zu, oder kann das auch daran liegen dass der Bolzen einfach außen im Rahmen so fest hock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2011)

Welches Lager???


----------



## Frodo07 (29. März 2011)

hauptschwinglager


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2011)

Dreh den Bolzen mal öfter hin und her und dann hau mal kräftig drauf (nur Mut) aber bitte treffen.
Dann sollte der sich schon lösen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2011)

geht der in beide Richtungen raus ?


----------



## Frodo07 (29. März 2011)

hm...
das komische ist ja, er lässt sich auch nur extrem schwer drehen, und gedreht habe ich ihn schon sehr viel, hab auch schon probiert dabei mit dem fetten Inbus während dem drehen ihn rauszuziehen, jedoch hat sich der kein mm rausbewegt.

Ich kann zwar noch fester mit dem Hammer zuschlagen  aber gerade zimperlich war ich bisher auch nicht...
Aber naja... was solls, wenn der Bolzen vll eh hin is, dann kommts eh nich mehr drauf an.


----------



## Data_75 (29. März 2011)

..er läßt sich drehen aber bewegt sich kein mm axial?
Bist Du sicher, dass Du alles richtig machst ?
Bei erst 2500KM kannst Du Dir doch Hilfe von der Werkstatt holen!?
Soweit ich weiß gibt Radon in den neuen Katalogen an, Vertragswerkstätten zu haben.

Mein Problem (s.o.) hatte sich nach dem Tausch des besagten Bolzens und der dazugehörigen Lager erledigt. Auf Kulanz von Cube. Danke dafür.


----------



## Frodo07 (29. März 2011)

hm. ja so ne vertragswerkstatt hätte ich schon in der nähe. Aber ich werds jetzt nochmal probieren, wenn die Lager da sind, und wenn ichs dann nicht schaff, dann kann ich immernohc zu dem Partner-Händler im Nachbar-Ort fahren ;-)


----------



## bjoern.badst (31. März 2011)

Mit dem Hauptschwinglagerbolzen sah es bei mir genauso aus! Klemmschraube gelöst; Bolzen ließ sich mit Mühe drehen aber raus schlagen war nicht.
Ich hab es dann eine Nacht ordentlich mit WD40 eingeweicht...lange Schraube ins Gewinde gedreht und mit dem Gummihammer langsam ausgeschlagen...das ging dann einwandfrei.
Problem war einfach das der Bolzen mit den total zerrammelten Lagern quasi verschmolzen war -- neue Lager, neuer Bolzen und alles ist wieder hübsch!


----------



## Frodo07 (31. März 2011)

jo habs jetz auch geschafft.
bei mir is es vermutlich die ersten male nur an der fehlenden Unterlage gescheitert.

Hab heute dieses Lager und den Horstlink getauscht.

Es war nur bisschen schwierig, die Hauptlager mittig reinzubekommen, ohne den Druck, der von der Aluhülse auf die Lager wird, so hoch werden zu lassen, dass sich diese nicht mehr drehen lassen (was mir zuerst passiert ist, dann musste ich ein Lager nochmal ganz rausklopfen)


----------



## felixlight85 (3. Juli 2012)

Moin, ich grabbel hier mla was altes wieder hoch...

will grade meine Lager an nem 09/10er Cube125AMS Frisch machen, Dämpferbuchsen sind scho bestellt, nur bei den Lagern stellt sich die Frage, welche genau ich bestelle... Die Niro-Lager (teuer) oder die normalen Günstigen?

Bekomme ich die Achsen und Schrauben auch woanders als bei Cube?

Danke und Grüße
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein CUBE AMS 125 mir jetzt knapp 4,5 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet hat, ist mir leider beim Trailriding eine Schraube an der Hauptschwinge rausgeflogen ohne das ich es gemerkt habe.

Deshalb zwei Fragen:


Wo bekomme ich die Schrauben für die Hauptschwinge, d.h. das Teil direkt hinter dem Sattel her?
Es wird glaube ich mal Zeit für einen Lagerwechsel. Was kostet denn der komplette Lagersatz beim Cube-Händler? Gibts irgendwo Listen mit den Lagerbeschreibungen so dass ich die Lager ggf. auch via Internet günstiger bestellen kann? Das hier habe ich schon gefunden, aber im Internet-Shop von DS Wälzlager finde ich nur die Lager, aber nicht die Unterlegscheiben und auch nicht die Bolzen, Schrauben und Hülsen. Wo kann ich die herbekommen?


----------



## norman68 (23. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k694/cube.html?od=&ft=1

Die Scheiben & Co wirst nur beim Fahrradhändler bekommen. Ich kauf meine Lager alle bei DS.


----------



## sipaq (24. Juli 2013)

@norman68:
Danke für den Link. Für das AMS 125 in 18 Zoll von 2008 brauche ich das Set für den Umlenkhebel II, korrekt?

Bei den Unterlegscheiben, Schrauben, Bolzen, etc. würde mich interessieren wie sehr diese einem Verschleiß unterliegen? Sind nur die Lager richtige Verschleißteile, sprich kann ich die anderen Teile weiterverwenden oder sollte man am besten alles wechseln?

Und zuguterletzt:
Wenn ich mir das oben angegebene Lagerset kaufe, habe ich ja schon 6 der im og. Link angegebenen 12 Lager. Welche wären denn das, sprich welche muss ich für den kompletten Wechsel noch bei DS-Wälzlager kaufen?

Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## norman68 (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,

da kann ich dir direkt nicht weiter Helfen da ich ein AMS Pro 2005 fahre. Dort kann das ganz anders Aussehen. Ich kann mir aber Vorstellen das du die Antwort sicher hier in diesem Thread auch zu deinen Bike finden solltest.

Zu den Scheiben u.s.w. die hab ich bis jetzt noch nie Tauschen müssen. Ich würde da nur was Tauschen wenn Verschießen oder wenn der Bolzen eingelaufen ist.


----------



## illbert (12. August 2016)

Moinsen,

ich erlaube mir mal, diesen Thread zu reanimieren. Kurz vorweg zur Erläuterung: Ich schraube nur selbst, wenn mich der Kontostand dazu nötigt. Daher lasst bitte Milde mit mir walten, wenn ich mich dusselig anstelle.

Zu meinem Anliegen: Ich habe ein Cube AMS 100, BJ. 2009. Seit geraumer Zeit tritt zeitweise ein nicht näher lokalisierbares Quietschen 'irgendwo hinten' auf. Durch Ausschlussverfahren konnte ich die Ursache als sehr wahrscheinlich im Hinterbau lokalisieren. Daher habe ich den ganzen Kladderadatsch soweit als Möglich zerlegt und mir mal die Kugellager angesehen. deren Innenleben erinnert ein bisschen an Mürbeteig. Ich habe die Lager erst mal ordentlich mit Fett eingejaucht, in der Hoffnung, den Austausch der Lager erst mal vertagen zu können. Der Zustand der Lager im Hauptlager macht mir allerdings behandlungswürdige Kopfschmerzen. Nur wie bekomme ich diese "Lageraufnahmebuchse" mitsamt der Lager aus dem Rahmen heraus? 

Nächste Frage: wie bekomme ich die beiden Hälften vom Umlenkhebel ab? Die sitzen ziemlich bombenfest auf ihrem Bolzen. Nur mit Ruckeln war da nichts zu wollen.

Und noch eine Frage: Ich habe in diesem Thread schon einiges erfahren. Dafür schon mal danke. Z.B. wo der Horstlink wohnt. Aber warum heißt der Horstlink Horst?

Cheers und schon mal vielen Dank
illbert


----------



## norman68 (12. August 2016)

illbert schrieb:


> ... Z.B. wo der Horstlink wohnt. Aber warum heißt der Horstlink Horst?
> 
> ...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst-Link


----------



## jofland (12. August 2016)

1. Innenauszieher
2. Kunststoffhammer, Kälte, Wärme, WD40


----------



## beuze1 (19. September 2017)

*Lagerwechsel Cube AMS 125 *
*Bauj.2008*
Hauptlager, Wippe, Horst-Link, Kurbellager, Dämpferbuchsen (nicht bebildert)







Der Patient





Wippenlager





Haupt& Kurbellager





Schwingenlager





Doppel-Schwingenlager





Gestrippt





Ein zerstörtes Wippenlager- Außenringe Fest





Erforderte eine Sonderbehandlung





Außenringe erfolgreich entfernt





ohne Worte





alter Müll





Die neuen Lager sind ab Werk,





einfach Zuwenig gefettet, für die Aufgaben beim Bike!










Da muss nachgearbeitet werden.





unverzichtbar-Drehmomentschlüssel&





Schraubensicherung.





Fertig  





Kosten ca. 70€

.​


----------

